# ENTP female



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi !
Im an ENTP female, feeling the need to meet others ENTP females. I feel very much different than most females, even though Im completly straight !

Im sure it's gonna be interesting to be here !


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Callie and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Callie. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Elizidruid (Mar 27, 2010)

There is love in agreed thought.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome. I am also an entp....
You will be soon getting a formal invitation to ENTP inc.


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you ! 
What's ENTP inc. ?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Callie said:


> Thank you !
> What's ENTP inc. ?


A group of entps of course.


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome Callie and thank you for being a straight female ENTP :wink:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Ooh, sounds delightful! Indeed, it's not uncommon for us female ENTPs (even when we're straight) to feel "different" from our peers.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Game Master Near said:


> A group of entps of course.


I'm a part of it because I'm special!
And awesome!
And cool!

Anyway...hello! Welcome to PC!
hugs


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome, straight female ENTP.


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you gal !! I see Im not the only one here ! I already went on a discussion about INFJ male/ENTP female relationships where many ENTP females described themselves. I was feeling so released to eventually be able to relate to other females !

Please excuse the mistakes, Im French, by the way !


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------

